# Scale mortice and tenon doors



## johnfarris (23 Mar 2018)

Hello folks
I am trying to figure out how I can scale mortice and tenon doors across the width without the tenon or haunches changing size.

So what I am after is to stretch the rails in the centre only along the red axis :? 

Any help much appreciated

John


----------



## MikeG. (23 Mar 2018)

Stretch is your command, then, not scale.


----------



## johnfarris (24 Mar 2018)

Were is the stretch command?


----------



## MattRoberts (24 Mar 2018)

There isn't a stretch command. You either need to select the edges on one side of the rails and move them, or select the faces and use the push /pull tool.


----------



## MikeG. (24 Mar 2018)

MattRoberts":1cw5r77d said:


> There isn't a stretch command. You either need to select the edges on one side of the rails and move them, or select the faces and use the push /pull tool.



He hasn't said which drawing programme he is using. If it is a 3D programme (I wonder if this is Sketchup), then yes, you're right. In a 2D programme, I don't know of one without a stretch command.


----------



## MattRoberts (24 Mar 2018)

MikeG.":3ing9r4e said:


> MattRoberts":3ing9r4e said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't a stretch command. You either need to select the edges on one side of the rails and move them, or select the faces and use the push /pull tool.
> ...


You're quite right. I had assumed it was sketchup (not sure why I made that assumption), which is what my reply refers to


----------



## johnfarris (24 Mar 2018)

MikeG.":356s21oe said:


> MattRoberts":356s21oe said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't a stretch command. You either need to select the edges on one side of the rails and move them, or select the faces and use the push /pull tool.
> ...



Yes it is Sketchup I am using not sure why I didn't say  
When you say use the stretch command are you referring to push/pull?

Having done a little more research I think it a dynamic component I need to create.

John


----------



## johnfarris (24 Mar 2018)

MattRoberts":3aswocud said:


> There isn't a stretch command. You either need to select the edges on one side of the rails and move them, or select the faces and use the push /pull tool.



This is how I normally do it, hoping to find a better way


----------



## MattRoberts (24 Mar 2018)

johnfarris":1we224uk said:


> This is how I normally do it, hoping to find a better way



Well if your rails are components then you only need to do it to one of them. If they're not components, just drag a selection down all three and move the edges as one.


----------

